# Pelé have passed away



## lokomelo (Dec 3, 2022)

https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/espor...ioterapia-e-esta-em-cuidados-paliativos.shtml

The news on the link is not in English, but basically is saying that he is not reacting to the Cancer treatment anymore, and now the medical staff is only easing his suffering. He is about to die


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 3, 2022)

Not true. He's in hospital for a respiratory infection and is stable. His response to antibiotics has been 'adequate'. His daughter has released a statement saying there is no emergency and he has even tweeted himself thanking everyone for well wishes. 

Granted he's not in the best of health or age anyway but I'd say the old dog still has some fight in him yet!


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not true. He's in hospital for a respiratory infection and is stable. His response to antibiotics has been 'adequate'. His daughter has released a statement saying there is no emergency and he has even tweeted himself thanking everyone for well wishes.
> 
> Granted he's not in the best of health or age anyway but I'd say the old dog still has some fight in him yet!


there's been updates from several sources claiming now that he is in palliative care



> What Is Palliative Care?​Definition​Palliative care is specialized medical care for people living with a serious illness. This type of care is focused on providing relief from the symptoms and stress of the illness. The goal is to improve quality of life for both the patient and the family.
> Palliative care is provided by a specially-trained team of doctors, nurses and other specialists who work together with a patient’s other doctors to provide an extra layer of support. Palliative care is based on the needs of the patient, not on the patient’s prognosis. It is appropriate at any age and at any stage in a serious illness, and it can be provided along with curative treatment.



https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Pele-place-en-soins-palliatifs/1368222


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 4, 2022)

Costello said:


> there's been updates from several sources claiming now that he is in palliative care
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Pele-place-en-soins-palliatifs/1368222


The hospital statement is that they will do nothing else to prolong his life, but everything to easy his suffer. That's indeed end of life care.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 4, 2022)

Costello said:


> there's been updates from several sources claiming now that he is in palliative care
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Pele-place-en-soins-palliatifs/1368222


I'm not going to argue with le'quipe! Fine publication. The hospital themselves haven't confirmed this tho as they say they will only communicate through official bulletins but granted, Pele and his daughters statements were made on Thursday.

Obviously so sad if this is the case and I'm sure everyone one of us will hope for the best for him.

I do wonder what effect it could have on the Brazil team if he dies before this World Cup is complete. The hope is obviously not tho!


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 29, 2022)

that's it, he is gone 

https://www.uol.com.br/esporte/fute...29/morre-pele-o-maior-jogador-da-historia.htm


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2022)

Sad sad day. We were blessed with a world cup with Messi, Mbappe, Ronaldo, Modric..... We will NEVER see the likes of Pele again. 

Rest in Peace Edson Arantes do Nascimento. Pele.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 29, 2022)

Edited the title


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 29, 2022)

Pele in action:



This video is a hattrick that Pele achieved when he was 17 years old. It is the Sweden World Cup semifinal against France in 1958.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 30, 2022)

RIP... the legendary player ever....


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2022)

Rest in peace legend.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 30, 2022)

Rest in peace.


----------

